# Suggestion : Audax & Sportive forum area



## andy_wrx (10 Jul 2007)

Where do people post about audaxes or sportives on here ?

On C+, before it became C-, 
- some posted in Race and that lead to bitter arguments, with some saying sportives aren't races and then being accused of snobbery
- others posted in Ride, which I thought was supposed to be about rganising your own thing not going on an organised one
- others posted in Beginners
So we ended-up with somethines three threads all about the same event.

So suggest an 'Audax & Sportive' forum area.

(and am being deliberately provocative in calling it that, not 'Sportive & Audax', because some sportive riders really look down on audaxers !)


----------



## Rhythm Thief (10 Jul 2007)

Now that _is_ a good idea. I have very little interest in road racing but I'd like to get back into Audaxes again and maybe meet a few of you into the bargain. You'll have to push me up the hills though, and I'll wheelsuck shamelessly until I'm a bit fitter.


----------



## redfox (11 Jul 2007)

Agree, always felt c+ needed some acknowledgment of audax rides.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (12 Jul 2007)

How about 'Road, Audax, Sportives......' ?


----------

